# Miami Cycle



## dustfarm (Sep 5, 2010)

I have located parts to a bicycle with a Miami Cycle badge on the frame.  Can't find much about it other than they went out of business in 1916.  Frame is rusted, but the front sprocket appears to be nearly flawless.  Any info would be helpful.  Is there a market for something like this?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 5, 2010)

Lets see pictures of what you have! I seem to recall another thread here that mentioned Miami Cycle Company, hopefully someone will chime in that remembers.


----------



## sam (Sep 7, 2010)

Miami was the for-runner to murray.I don't think they had a conection only that musselman hub were owened by both companies.
Miami was a part of Consolidated of Ohio.Also made Thor.Do you have the frame--is it 4-sale? how much? and how compleat?


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't mean to correct you Sam, but as far as the research that I have done, Miami Cycle and Mfg Co never had anything to do with Murray, Thor or Consolidated Manufacturing Company of Toledo, Ohio. Brands that they built were Miami, Racycle, Hudson and Flying Merkel. As far as final years of production, I have a Merkel catalog from 1921 and a Miami catalog from 1922. Sometime after this, the brands were sold to Westfield in Massachusetts. As far as Musselman, I think the only relationship is that Miami built bikes could have come with a Musselman brake.


----------



## sam (Sep 8, 2010)

My mistake!
check out this Miami
http://cgi.ebay.com/Racycle-Vintage...183?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33609e25bf


----------



## dustfarm (Sep 9, 2010)

The parts are 60 miles away, so it may be a little while before I get pics and more info.


----------



## sm2501 (Sep 12, 2010)

Check out this 1915/1916 Miami Bulldog.


----------



## OldRider (Sep 12, 2010)

I love how the downtube follows the contours of the rear fender, never seen anything like that before!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 12, 2010)

I think Westfield bought out Miami, and they used that name and Racycle too over the years.


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 12, 2010)

nice an archbar with a twist-er bend


----------



## dustfarm (Sep 12, 2010)

I was able to pick up the Miami Cycle bike.  Please note from the pics that some genius cut the frame with a hack saw.  Is this a girls bike?  The seat is pretty cool as well.  I also found the frame to a Hawthorne Trail Blazer at the same place. The Hawthorne is in pics 004 and 005.  Am I correct in assuming it is pre-1930's?  Thanks for all your help everyone!


----------

